# 2 sided pouring spout thing



## s30jok (Feb 10, 2013)

Just got my fracino heavenly, but on the basket where the coffee comes out it has 2 outlets, where can I get a single please, as I notice it only screws on. If someone can tell me the correct terminology that would be great.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It us just the spout. You will be surprised how small a cup will collect both streams though as the ends normally face inwards


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have one I can pass onto you for £5 plus postage


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The two spout version works with even the smallest espresso cup. I use my two spout portafilter with espresso cups all the time. Save your money and just keep the one you have


----------

